# Divided tank...need opinions



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

I will be getting a fish room started in July I have been planning and researching since the end of December so while you won't see a result of your efforts for awhile I would love some help...


Okay so I found a site that sells divided betta tanks however I am unsure of how I can properly filter and heat them, the seller will costumize the tanks for me so I need some ideas. (www.glasscages.com) I think this will be a nice alternative to jarring the males and is a more organized look(Hate Clutter!!)








Also for the grow-out tanks is a 50g gallon neccasary or can I get away with a 30g, I don't really have the space for two 50g tanks....


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I imagine that you can drill small holes in each glass divider to allow for water flow and heat distribution.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You could probably make that yourself. I've been considering doing that for my "jars" but I would make them out of plastic canvas and report binders and a LOT of glue LOL. It would probably be cheaper that way.

As for heating and filtering.. what I would do is put the heater in the center of the tank. Since you'll have a middle section running the length of the tank I would put the heater in one of the middle most compartments and hook it to the center "wall" if you will.

As for a filter your best bet would probably be to get 1 or 2 air pumps and get about 4 small world filters and hook them up at each corner. You can get a gang valve and hook more than one filter to an air pump. That way you can easily lower the amount of current. (This can also easily be done by DIYing your own sponge filters as opposed to buying the SWFs).

edit. A 30 gallon is perfect for a grow out tank. I'm using a 29 and a 55 for my grow out tanks.


----------



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

1fish2fish: Thats a really good I idea I didnt even think of that I am not familliar with "world filters" I like to use sponge filters over the normal kind so I'm happy to hear it will work for both. I am horrible at making things home-made...it would probably look like a pre-schoolers homework if I did it myself :C I'm glad to a 30g will work because 50g tanks take up alot of room!

SalorKennedy: I did contemplate this however I was worried that the heat and filtration would not regulate properly. Also I dont like fish sharing the same water, I am not experienced enough to deal with a fish epidemic...


----------

